# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Pse shumica e femrave nuk e arrijnë dot orgazmën?

## farfalla

mendova te hap kete teme,sepse edhe une si shume femra e kam kete problem.
kam nje te dashur qe e dua edhe me do shume,por edhe pse marredheniet tona seksuale jane te  shumta nuk e kam provuar asnjehere orgazmen e vertete.shpesh shtirem,edhe jam shume e sigurte qe shume femra e bejne te njejten  gje.
pse meshkujt na bejne me komplekse?
shpresoj te me  pergjigjeni!

----------


## Stresi

Kjo mjerisht nuk është dukuri e re tek disa femra.Ju nuk tregoni se cfar moshe keni dhe a keni përvoj të gjatë seksuale?Nëse jeni në fillim të "karieres" seksuale atëher keni pak durim...

A keni provuar që të vetëknaqeni dhe keshtu të vini deri tek orgazma e deshiruar?A keni biseduar me dashnorin se cka ju pëlqen në shtrat dhe cka keni deshirë që ai të bën për ju?
Êshtë e mirë që të keni një paralojë të gjatë në shtrat para aktit seksual,ndoshta përshpëritjet të ëmbla në vesh,puthje gjatë vet atkit,ledhatimet,etj.Mendoni ju mirë se cka ju "ndezë" juve dhe kerkoni nga i dashuri që t'a bën një gjë të till për ju.

Êshtë gabim qe e stimiloni orgzmin falso.Nëse jan shumë femra të tilla sikur ju atëher ne meshkujt do të mendojm se në të vërtet keni orgazem dhe kurrë nuk do ta kuptojm të vërteten që ju brengos juve.Prandaj fol hapur me dashnorin,tregoj cka do dhe si e do?

Provoni të keni sex jasht shtratit!Ndoshta do t'ju pëlqejë seksi më mirë në dysheme apo kanape.Ndodhta në natyrë ndizeni me lehtë.Hulumtojeni boten seksuale bashkë me te dashurin.
Në një mardhënje duhet te jemi të sinqert dhe të hapur ndaj njeri-tjetrit e jo falso...

Une besoj që më vetëhulumtim dhe bised me të dashurin mund të arrini deri tek orgazmi i aq dëshiruar për ju.

Ju dëshiroj sukses...

----------


## DeuS

Farfalla ! ( emer apostafat per kete teme paske lol )

Kjo ceshtja e orgazmes nuk eshte e komplikuar fare per mendimin tim dhe vetem njerezit e bejne te tille.....

Nese ti nuk perqendrohesh ne sex , kurre nuk do arrish te kalosh ne orgazem. Ky eshte konkluzioni im. Perqendrimi eshte gjeja kryesore. 
Ka femra qe bejne sex nga kurioziteti . Ka femra qe bejne sex dhe nderkohe mendojne sesi do gjykonte familja e saj nese do e merrte vesh. Ka femra qe nderkohe qe bejne sex me nje djale , imagjinojne tjetrin. etj etj. Nese mendja jote nuk eshte e perqendruar ne marredhenien seksuale dhe nese ti nuk e ndjen me zemer personin qe ke prane ......... harroje qe do kalosh ne orgazem.

Ka folur bukur antari i mesiperm dhe plus tij dua te shtoj ca gjera te vogla. 

Sexi nuk duhet te konsiderohet thjesht si nje futje nxjerrje ( me falni per fjalorin ). Sexi ka nevoje per nje ambient te ngrohte dhe romantik. Eshte themelore qe partneri yt ta ndjeje veten i/e dashuruar , ne menyre qe te clirohet nga emocionet dhe te shperrtheje ndjenjat e saj. Puthjet dhe perkedheljet jane te domosdoshme. 

Shume veta bejne sex te shpejte dhe nuk lodhen shume duke i kushtuar vemendje partnerit. Mos harroni qe femra ka nevoje per perkushtim te madh. Perkedhele ate. Puthe embel gjithandej. Fliti shume ( e folura eshte pike kyce ) duke e bere te ndjehet e dashuruar. Ngrije imazhin e saj ne pidestal dhe lere qe te vendosi ajo se kur deshiron qe te depertosh ne ( e kuptoni vete dhe nuk po behem banal ). 

Dmth nese ju te dy duheni , asgje nuk ju ndalon te arrini orgazmen. Mos harro ....... Kurre mos bej fajtor djalin . Nuk eshte kurre faji i tij. Femra e ka te keqen tek vetja. Normalisht qe edhe djali duhet ti kryeje ato pikat qe permenda me lart. 

Sexi i vertete arrihet vetem atehere kur jeni te cliruar nga stresi , opinioni , paragjykimet , etj etj. Sexi eshte kafsherizem ( nese do qe te jete orrigjinal ) ....atehere konsiderojeni veten si kafshet ( pa ndergjegje ) dhe ooopaaaaaaaaaaa orgamza erdhi lol

Ps... E paske orgazmen e keqe fort mi dreq ! Jo kaq zhurme se degjojne komshinjte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Ju te dy i bini te jeni femra qe keni fut hundet ne kete teme. Lerini feckat te diskutojne me njera-tjetren, jam e sigurte qe kane plot per te thene.  :i qetë:  

E vertete qe shume femra nuk mund te arrijne ne orgazem, dhe kjo jo per faj te tyre a partnerit. Por ekziston dhe ana tjeter e spektrit. Femra mund te arrije ne orgazem jo vetem nepermjet penetrimit apo stimulimit te klitorit, por dhe thjesht nepermjet puthjeve e perkedheljeve. Nese e keni pare filmin 40 days and 40 nights, ajo goca arrin ne orgazme vetem me fryme dhe me nje petal trendafili. Orgazme psikologjike. Ekziston! Besomeni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DeuS

Kuqaleshe !

Ma merr mendja qe thjesht duke kujtuar " Bubuland-in " ti kalon ne orgazem.

Dhe do vish ketu duke e quajtur " Orgazem Nostalgjike " . Egziston. Besomeni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Leandra

Besoj sepse nuk ka enough experience.  Dhe nuk flasim hapur me te dashurin, ose i dashuri nuk di si ti beje qefin nje femre....  Njera do jete mendoj, nga ta di une....

----------


## KACAKU

Nese nuk flet hapur me te dashurin dhe nese i dashuri kalon shpejte ne ejakulacion (prohori ekspermatosi) atehere nuk do ta harrish kurre orgazmen.
Nese marredhenia juaj seksuale vazhdon gjate por prape nuk arrin aty,atehere para seksit tuaj ju duhet te zhvilloni nje loje te gjere seksuale,si edhe gjate seksit (nese nuk e ben partneri) ti duhet te provokosh masturbim si edhe te lirohesh nga cdo mendim qe te pengon arritjen ne orgazem,duhet te lirohesh nga cdo stres e te mendosh qe ne ate moment ti je duke shijuar dicka qe nuk ka te beje me asgje tjeter ne jeten tende,mendoje se dicka te vecante dhe shijoje cdo levizje tenden e te partnerit,me pak fjale mos u druaj te besh ato qe te pelqen,e do shofesh qe do ndryshoje gjithcka.
Por zakonisht ne lidhje me problemin e orgazmes femerore e ka fajin mashkulli.

----------


## *Ema*

Shpesh nuk eshte aspak faji i femres por i mashkullit. Ka meshkuj qe nuk jane te zotet te stimulojne femrat aq sa ato te arrijne orgazem. eh cti besh!

----------


## frozen22

Teme e lezecme!ndonjehere ka faj mashkulli,po ama edhe femra nuk ka si mos te kete faj fare!po ka shum te bej fakti se a di ai djal te trajtoj femren 'si femer'  :shkelje syri: . eshte hera e pare qe e shoh,qe femra paska veshtersi,femrat qe njoh un,ato mbarojne 2/3 orgazme,edhe mashkulli mbase 1 ose mezor 2.loooooooooooool.po ti duhet te flasesh hapur me partnerin,edhe ti thuash ti tregoshe,ato qe te bejne ty shum hotttt!!!!!!!! ato gjera qe te c'mendin fare.te uroj fat!

----------


## Laguna

...provo nje zezak! E ke te sigurt 100%
Mbi te gjitha,  jo romantizem.

----------


## memedheu1

KA SHUME GJERA QE NDIKOJNE TE FEMRAT .por kryesorja mendoj une eshte gendja shpirterore.or deshira e saj per te bere sex ne ate moment . shume rendesi ka dhe periudha e "nxemjes" qe duhet te behet perpara .plus FEMRA DUHET TI TREGOJE MASHKULLIT VENDET QE JANE SENSIBELL PER TE. SI DHE INTENSITETIN  E KRYMJES SE  PUNIMEVE.NE DISA TIPE FEMRASH DUHET DINAMIK

----------


## diikush

Kur lexon tema te tilla e shikon se sa shume te edukuar jane bashkeatdhetaret per tema te tilla  :ngerdheshje:  
Sinqerisht e kam.
Jam dakort me te gjitha udhezimet e dhena me lart. Eshte veshtire te thuash fajin e ka vetem njeri apo tjetri; kjo varet; cdo njeri eshte i vecante, po ashtu dhe cdo lidhje dhe mardhenie, perfshire dhe mardhenien seksuale.
Mbi te gjitha une do theksoja njohjen e partnerit por dhe te vetes, edukaten dhe njohurite seksuale te partnereve, krimtarine dhe fantazite te aplikuara  :shkelje syri:   etj. Gjithashtu nuk duhet nenvleresuar 'kimia'; nese partneret nuk kane terheqje seksuale per njeri-tjetrin (attraction) eshte veshtire, sado 'profesioniste' te jene ata.
Relaksimi eshte element i domosdoshem gjithashtu. Nese partneret nuk ndihen plotesisht OK dhe te lirshem (disinhibited) per njeri-tjetrin, kjo behet pengese goxha e madhe.

Meqenese hapsja e temes nuk i eshte pergjigjur me, ma ha mendja se ka gjetur 'zgjidhjen'  :buzeqeshje:  
Urime!

----------


## benseven11

nuk ka se si te arrije femra dhe partneri orgazmen kur
i mungon edukata seksuale,njohja
mund te mos e arrije kur vet femra eshte e ftohte
ka probleme shendeti hormonesh
ndikon dhe ambjenti ku behet sexi

----------


## macia_blu

Dikush me lart ka prekur me pyetjet, sa vjec je, sa kohe ke qe krijuar marredhie seksuale, dhe sa kohe ke qe njihesh me kete djale qe ti thua e do shume.
...
pa cka se e shoh se ende eshte tabu te flasesh e te mesosh per jeten seksuale, apo edhe te pyesesh....Po them edhe une nje opinjon .
...
Nuk mund te arrish ne orgazem ne heren e pare ose te dyte me partnerin, aq me teper nese  eshte edhe epara maredhenie e tille.
...Qe ka plot femra ne shqiperi, me nga tridhjete vjete martese e me nga gjashte kalamaj e nuk kane arritur kurre rgazem, nuk eshte per tu habitur as per te mos e besuar.
...Sa eshte e vertete (? e thena se parteneret meshkuj ndjejne lumturi kur partneria e tyre kalon orgazem kete nuk mund ta besoj ndryshe vecse me fjaline qe mbaron me pikepyetje. Sa e vrasin mendjen keto meshkuj , per ta fituar kete lumturi qe u sjell orgazma e partneres , kjo duket perderisa ka plot te tilla , qe nuk e njohin orgazmen fare , e jo me te thuhet se ato(meshkujt) jane te predispozuar. 
A kane faj femrat? Si mund te kesh faji per dicka qe nuk e di???
PO meshkujt? Si mund te kene faj meshkujt kur  te dashurat e tyre shtiren se u kenaqen e se kaluan orgazem, etj etj. ?
Megjitheate ne krevat jo te gjithe gjerat eshte e nevojshme ti tregosh me fjale.
... lol... (une per vete, kam arritur orgazem vetem mbas tete muajsh dashuri e sex )! mos qeshni.
Keshtu qe s'eshte e thene , qe nuk do te provosh orgazem, varet sa e perkushtuar je ti, ne gjithecka ben me te dashurin, edhe sexin. (mund te mos jesh ne dashuri, edhe pse ti e do shume, e te duket se jeni e dashuruar.)
Ka njeqind shkaqe tevogla , farete vogla qe e pengojne femren ne te paturit orgazem.Dhe eshte i mjaftueshem edhe nje shkak i vetem edhe me i vogli.
Ashtu sic eshte i rendesishem sexi , ne nje lidhje , po kaq eshte e rendesishme edhe orgazma.(te pakten une keshtu mendoj)
pershendetje

----------


## macia_blu

Pas shiut dhe pas orgazmes une kam krejt lekure e shikim tjeter.
Here jam  femer , e here jam lule. (qe te ndjehesh lule nukdo me thene te jesh gjithmone 15 vjec. (lol)

----------


## Mina

Pse shumica e femrave nuk e arrijnë dot orgazmën?
--------------------------
Mendoj:
- U mungon eksperienca.
-Nuk njohin seksualitetin e vet.
-I nenshtrohen censures dhe autocensures.

----------


## glaukus 001

Zakonisht une s'marr pjese ne tema shoqerore po me beri pershtypje fjalia "reklamuese" e Laguna:




> ...provo nje zezak! E ke te sigurt 100%


Ca jane mor keto *pergjithsime*/genjeshtra, bazuar ne
ndonje statistike gjatesie organi seksual apo thjesht eksperience personale ? 
Ik provo ndonje italian a francez se ndoshta e ben 101 % se per shqiptare s'paske besim ... ( se le nam me mite rruge)


Sigurisht qe nuk ua kalojme dot vajzave per keshilla te ketij lloji ...  :buzeqeshje: 
Sic u tha edhe me siper eshte ceshtje perqendrimi e psikologjie nderthurur me ceshtje te brendshme shpirterore por edhe fiziologjike. Ka edhe femra qe jane "te ftohta" nga natyra dhe nuk duan qe t'i hapen vetes e partnerit ne seks ...

E rendesishme eshte te flasesh me te dashurin, t'i tregosh se cili pozicion p.sh te eksiton dhe te afron me shume prane orgazmes ose c'lloj prekjesh e ferkimesh te sjellin ne qejf (mos harro piken G) .... ose shikoni ndonje kasete erotike si fillim qe te vish "ne forme". 
Kuptohet qe gjatesia e aktit seksual do ndihmoje ashtu sic do ndikoje nje "nxemje" e eksituese ne fillim me puthje, ledhatime e perdorime gjuhe e gishtash nga ana e partnerit ne zonat e tua erogjene derisa ti te "cmendesh" fare dhe te jesh ti qe ti lutesh per te filluar ...seksin depertues.

Vete femrat duhet ta dine/provojne se cfare u pelqen me teper dhe nqs duan te arrijne orgazmen duhet te dalin nga gjendja e turpit qe mund te ndiejne por edhe te eksperimentojne derisa te arrijne rezultat ...  por edhe duke i treguar mashkullit se cfare nuk i pelqen apo i sjell dhimbje. 
( psh besoj se nuk ka femer qe mos ti pelqeje perdorimi i gjuhes tek a rreth klitorisit --> ajo pjese gjenitale luajtja me te cilen ndihmon aq shume orgazmen dhe qe seksologet e quajne/barazojne me penisin e mashkullit. Thone se asnje pjese e trupit te femres nuk eshte aq shume i pajisur me nerva kenaqesi seksuale se sa klitorisi, sidomos ne majen e vet )

Duhet qe edhe ti si femer te perqendroshesh vetem ne imazhe seksuale dhe jo se si te arrish orgazmen.

Ka te tjere qe keshillojne qe gruaja te perdore nje vibrator mbi klitorisin e saj gjate kohes qe behet seksi depertues nga mashkulli ( kjo shpejton orgazmen)

Kuptohet qe edhe mashkulli qe ka probleme me te dashuren a gruan qe s'i arrin orgazem duhet te bleje ndonje liber seksi qe te njohe natyren e femres, cfare i pelqen asaj, si dhe ne c'mase.
Nqs do qe te kenaqesh femren duhet ti marresh perkedheljet, puthjet e gjithcka me qetesi e ngadalesi, te "sakrifikosh" pak derisa edhe ajo te jete e gatshme per seks.
Nje mashkull i kujdesshem e di/kupton se kur nje femer (me te cilen ka bere seks disa here) arrin orgazme te vertete dhe kur te genjen megjithese ka edhe mjeshtre qe s'ua gjen dot  :buzeqeshje: 

Bota perendimore ka edhe terapiste seksi qe te keshillojne e udhezojne me menyra te ndryshme per te gjetur rrugen e orgazmes.

----------


## kolombi

> Zakonisht une s'marr pjese ne tema shoqerore po me beri pershtypje fjalia "reklamuese" e Laguna:
> 
> 
> 
> Ca jane mor keto *pergjithsime*/genjeshtra, bazuar ne
> ndonje statistike gjatesie organi seksual apo thjesht eksperience personale ? 
> Ik provo ndonje italian a francez se ndoshta e ben 101 % se per shqiptare s'paske besim ... ( se le nam me mite rruge)
> 
> 
> ...



Glaukus,e paske te shtrire horizontin edhe ne hapesirat e seksologjise.lol
Kemi kohe pa u kacafytyr ,dhe me thene te drejten me kane munguar ato cjerrjet e tua.
Pershendetje doktor lol

----------


## diikush

Si u be ky muhabeti i orgazmes se femrave, deri ku jane valle  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ludvik01

> mendova te hap kete teme,sepse edhe une si shume femra e kam kete problem.
> kam nje te dashur qe e dua edhe me do shume,por edhe pse marredheniet tona seksuale jane te  shumta nuk e kam provuar asnjehere orgazmen e vertete.shpesh shtirem,edhe jam shume e sigurte qe shume femra e bejne te njejten  gje.
> pse meshkujt na bejne me komplekse?
> shpresoj te me  pergjigjeni!


Nuk jane meshkujt qe ju bejne me komplekse, por jeni vet ju i shtoni komplekset vetes. Dhe per me teper shtirja eshte gjeja me e keqe qe keni qe i perkeqeson gjerat. Kryej maredhenie me nje djale me qellimin e vetem per te arritur kenaqesine, pa menduar asgje tjeter. Ndoshta edhe i dashuri yt nuk eshte shume i afte te te jape ty kenaqesine e kerkuar, por vetem kerkon kenaqesine e vete. Provo te shkosh me nje tjeter.

----------

